# mejorar la recepcion de radio



## alfilnegro (Feb 29, 2008)

tengo un receptor de radio de muy buena marca y calidad y en ciertos meses del año sobre todo en las epocas de primavera y verano en la modalidad de fm por ciertos instantes aveces muy largos recivo emiciones de radio de ee.uu..
la pregunta es: que tipo de antena puedo utilizar para obtener una mejor recepcion. como dato adicional les comento que vivo en merida yucatan mexico y me encuentro frente a las cosatas de los ee.uu. en especial miami y se que el mar contribuye a la propagacion de las ondas de radio gracias. de antemano por sus respuestas


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 2, 2008)

Lo que recibes son propagaciones esporádicas. Aunque pongas una antena muy buena, si no hay propagación no escucharás nada.

Pero si quieres intentarlo http://www.fmdxantenna.com/ Con una antena Yagi directiva lo que sí mejorará es la recepción de las emisoras de tu zona que ya escuchas con dificultades.


----------

